# Newbie Here



## strongyetalone (Feb 9, 2019)

Hi!

I've been married 9 months now. I'm here hoping to gain some insight on handling different situations that arise when joining two lives together.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Hey there and WELCOME...

You are wise to seek insight from the beginning.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome. You'll find some very useful resources as well as the forums, here.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome to TAM and congrats on your new marriage. Is there anything specific you would like to start off asking about? We hope we can help!


----------

